
Richard 'Racehorse' Haynes (2009) - networked
http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/richard_racehorse_haynes
======
chrisbennet
I believe kinky Friedman was writing about this lawyer, when he wrote
something along the lines of:

..he got a charge of sodomy reduced to a charge of "following too close"

